# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  هلــوســات بنــت مصــريــه ..

## ** بنت مصرية **

*مسا الجميع عامر بالخير*

 

*ويسعدنى ان اشــارك معكـــم هنــا بهــلوســاتى*



*واتمنى ان ترقى لمستوى ذائقتكم* 

** 


*ســأدع حــرفى ينطق .. وفــكرى يـجــول*  
*سأدع بـوحى يــحــلـو بين سـرابـات الـحــلم* 
*يــعــبر بـالم او بـلا .. ألـــم*  




** 




*هذه أنا* 
*أعترف ان رومانسيتى مرضيه* 
*تصل الى أكثر الاشياء واقعيه* 
*وتظلها بتفاؤل عجيب* 


*هذه انا* 

*دائما محمله بفضاء من الأسئله* 

*وسيل يتدفق* 
*يمتد*  
*يسري* 
*ينساب شلالات أنهار* 
*وتظل الإجابة إما* 

*الصمت !*


*أو العجز!*



*أو إطراقة الخجل*


*! !*  



** 



*ولكنى لن أدع لكل هذا مجال هنا*  
*لن أدع الصمت يتلحفنى* 
*والعجز يعصف بى* 
*أو الخجل يكون سمتى* 


*سأبوح وأبوح بكل مايتولد بداخلى* 



*ومابحت به الان هو بداية هلوساتى* 

*فلا تلوموننى* 



*همس*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

[frame="15 80"]



مؤمنة هى أن لاحب من الوهله الاولى


سوى فى الحواديت والروايات


إلى ان إلتقته ذات مساء


أيقنت كأن العالم قد خلق فقط فى تلك اللحظات


عادت الى منزلها وليس فى مخيلتها سوى شئ واحد


صورته ( رجل الحلم )









دخلت غرفتها محمله بفرحتها


تعيد شريط مادار بينهما


أشرق فجر الصباح ولم تهتم بالوقت بفعل مكانت عليه من هزيان


شعرت ومنذ اللحظه الاولى أنه سوف يكون رجلها


وهى انثاه التى ستحمله فى قلبها


يسكن جوارها .. يحقق احلامها



ولكن


لس كل ماحلمت به وجدته


فالمدينه الفاضله غرقت دون ان تترك فضيله واحده


أكتشفت انها كانت مجرد لعبه .. نزوه .. هزيان لرجل أحمق


يحلم بتجربه جديده لانثى جميله وهذا فقط ماتمناه وسعى اليه


لم تعى ذلك الا حينما قال لها



غادرى








فمكانك ليس هنا


انت لم تكونى لى سوى نشوه لانثى جميله أشبه بمخدر لى


سرعان ما إستفقت منك


وها انا سأعود لحياتى من جديد






مجرد هلوسات[/frame]

----------


## محمدغبراوى



----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*محمد غبراوى*

*شكرا لك اخى*

*على تواجدك ورقيق ردك
*






*.**
*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

[frame="15 80"]

فتحته اليوم صندوقها







الذى اخفته داخلها منذ أن كانت وكان


قرأت


خطاباته .. أشعاره .. حروفه .. كلماته ..



مزقتها 








بل أحرقتها


ف أضاءت غرفتها نورا


جدران الغرفه وكل مافيها صارت تغنى


بهجة وسرور










حتى هى صارت ترقص وترقص فى نشوة عارمه


فرحه بقرارها وقوة إرادتها فى حرق تلك الاوراق


أسدلت ستائر غرفتها ونوافذها


تحدثت مع صديقتها


وتحدثت حتى صرخت فيها 



أصمتى


تعبت




تعجبت من قوتها ومما هى فيه


ثم غفت هى
لبرهه


وافاقت على صوت يهزها بقوه


ففتحت عيناه للحظه ثم عاودت نومها


وإذا بها تحلم


انه معها يملأ كل اركان الغرفه


حتى كرسيها المفضل .. رأته يجلس عليه








مددت يدها بهدوء 


لرساله كانت قد خبئتها 


قرأتها



إذا بها تشتم عطره المفضل


فمزقتها هى الاخرى


ولعنت قلبها



الذى مازال 




يهفو اليه[/frame]

----------


## سمـاء

بنت مصرية...

رقيقة جدا همساتك.. وليس هلوساتك...

فصدقها يمنحها نبض وأنفاس...

أعتقد أن كل فتاة فى مرحلة ما وفى يوم ما عاشت بعض ما فيها...

أنا شخصيا عشت هذه الهمسات منذ سنوات...



دخلت غرفتها محمله بفرحتها

تعيد شريط مادار بينهما

أشرق فجر الصباح ولم تهتم بالوقت بفعل مكانت عليه من هزيان

شعرت ومنذ اللحظه الاولى أنه سوف يكون رجلها

وهى انثاه التى ستحمله فى قلبها

يسكن جوارها .. يحقق احلامها

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*اشكر لك تواجدك غاليتى سماء*

*واسميتها هلوسات*

*لانها تخرج منى على حين غره*

*وتكون مختلفة الاحاسيس*

*احيانا اهمس بها واحايين اخرى يعلو صوتى*

*واحيانا تصل الى حدا التخاريف*


*وانا احكى بحالنا جميعا اختى*

*فكلنا مررنا بهذا وان اختلف التوقيت والتعبير*

*دمت بود*






*.*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

[frame="15 80"] 



كم أعشق هذا الوقت من الصباح


ففيه أتنسم نسائمه البارده











أعشقها بالاخص مع صوت فيروز

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_HNVFgxDLk[/ame]









أشتاق لمتابعة رذاذ المطر


حينما يداعب وجنتى ويبلل برذاذه ملامحى










أشعر معه بطفوله دائما ما أحن اليها


وانا ألعب بقطراته


وأدوسه بأقدامى


وأذهب الى أحضان أمى 


فتقوم بتبديل ملابسى لى


خوفا على


مع التنبيه الا اعاود اللعب هكذا ثانية


وما ان يمر اليوم 


الا وتجدنى فى اليوم التالى كررت مافعلت









ما أجملك يا مطر وما انقاك





.[/frame]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*جميل ان نتمرد على صمتناً ونبوح بما داخل قلبنا

حتى ولو عباراه عن هلاوس

جميل حروفك ونبض قلمك

اتمنى لك النجاح إلى الأمام دائماً

تحياتي لكـِ*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

الجميل هو تواجدك هايدى

تسلمى والبوح هو الشئ الذى نملكه

لهذا يجب الا نجعله يضيع من بين ايدينا



كل الشكر

 :f:

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*[frame="12 80"]





أخشـــى لـو عشقتــك أكثــر و أكثــر


أن يغــار العشــق منــك


ويــأخــذك الغـــرور منــــى



.

[/frame]*



.

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*[frame="11 80"]



أمطــرنى عشــقا بكلمـــاتـك





فدائمـــا أنـــا




أطــــوق لسمـــاعهـــا







.

[/frame]*









.

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*[frame="12 80"]


لا تنتقيهــــا


كلمــاتــك


أطلــق لهـــا العنـــان 


فهــل أجمـــل من ذاك الــذى تحــرر




بــعد أن كــان حبيســــا



.


[/frame]*






.

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*[frame="11 80"]ممتهنـــنة أنــا معــك


لعبـــة الاستجـــداء



فهــل هــذا يكفيـــك



وهــل يــرضـــى غــرورك 


كـــل هـــذا



إذن ســأستجــديــك الان







فأنــا أمــامــك


لا أزال طفـــله مطيعـــه 


يرضيهـــها أى شـــئ



فقــل لــى بـربــك أى شــئ 


ولا تبخــل





.


[/frame]*













.

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

[frame="12 80"]*أخيــرا نطقــت بهـــا

( أحبــك )

إذن ســأظل أستجــديك أكثــر و أكثــر


ولــن أمــل


سأسنــد رأســى الان


عــلى كتــف الانتظــار



الى أن تنطـــق بهــا ثانيــة





فلا تغــــيب







.


*[/frame]

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

[frame="11 80"]**







*يبـــدو أنــى*




*ســأنتظـــر كثيـــرا*






*إذن سأقــولــها لــك أنـــا*




*ولاحـــوجــة لــى لإستجـــدائــك*







*(  أحبـــك )*










*أشبعــــت غـــرورك الان ؟*

 





.


 [/frame]







.

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

[frame="12 80"]




بالامــس لاح  لــى طيــف كحـــلم

وتــرقبت الفجــر بعــده

لعلــه يــأتــى ببعــض مــن عطــر أنفــاسـك


فتحــت نـافـذتــى

وأطلقــت خــدى يلامـــس حبــات نــدى الفجــر

عســى أنــاملــك تخــالطه

فأستمــد عــذوبتــك منــــه








[/frame]














.

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

[frame="11 80"]*[frame="11 80"]أرجــو أن تكونــى فـى أحســن حــال*



*أرسلتهـــا لــى*



*ونسيــت كيــف تكــون الصحــه والسعـــاده[/frame]*








*دونــــــــــــــــــــك








*






**
[/frame]

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

[frame="15 80"]



*حديث المساء* 

*ولى هنا كل مساء حديث*

*دائما ما أحدث نفسى واتساءل*

*لما نطلق على كل مايمر بنا ذكريات

*

**



*هل لانها أصبحت أو ستصبح فى طى النسيان أم ماذا ؟*

*ان ننسى شخصا ما أو مكان ما*

*ليس معنى ذلك اننا محوناه من ذاكرتنا*

*لكن معناه اننا غيرنا مكانه فى الذاكره*

*ماعاد فى مقدمتها حاضرا فيها بكل تفاصيله*

*بل أصبح يشغل اخر مكان بها ... فهو الذى دفع بوجوده الى*

*الخلف فى ترتيب الذكريات*


**



*من يعتقد ان الذكريات تموت اقول له خاطئ انت*

*فالذكريات تتحرك فينا تخبو كى تنجو من محاولة قتلنا* 

*مهما حاولنا او بذلنا من مجهود فى قتلها .. تكون أقوى*

*ففى أول فرصه تعود وتطفو على سطح قلبنا*


**


*فكثيرا مانحن نحن الى ماضينا*

*فنبدأ فى نبشه ونجد انفسنا نحيط انفسنا به*

*نبدأ فى لمسه .. مع بعض الخوف*

*وكأنه جرح نريد له ان يندمل*



*و**ليس فى إمكان أحد الادعاء انه يستطيع التحكم فى ذكرياته*

*فهى التى تتحكم فيه* 


*وهى التى تبحث عنه حين تشاء وليس حين يشاء*
 
[/frame]

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

[frame="12 80"][frame="11 80"]
*




جاءها بعد غياب يطرق بابها*

*قال لها بصوت حانى*

*ياسيدة القصر








*

*هاأنا جئت فهل تقبلى عودتى الى عرش قصرك ؟*

*هل تقبلى ان نعود كما كنا

نتقاسم الضحكات .. الهمسات .. وكل مافات





*

*نظرت اليه وإبتسمت*

*ثم علت ضحكاتها*

*وفجأه إعتلاها الصمت*


*إعاد سؤاله*

*هل لى بمساحه جانبك ؟*

*هل لى ان اعود الى قلبك ؟*

*نظرت اليه وردت مسرعه*

*بالطبع لأ* 

*لأ ..* 

*لأ ..*

* لأ
*

*ومضت مهروله 



الى طريق عكس طريقه*  





* 







*




[/frame][/frame]

----------


## لمسه

بنت مصر الحبيبه  :l: 

مااروع هلوساتك اختى الغاليه 

كلمات راااائعه بها من الاحساس مايجعلني اقف عندها طويلا
قلما يتطيب بالقمر 
طوبى له من قلم ينثر الود ونفحات جورى وياسمين
من لمسه لكى منى حبلى واعجابى دمت 

اسمحى لى ان اشاركك وهلوسات لمسه  :Biggrin: 


كم حلمت بلقائك حبيبي
دمرت لى احلامى
لا اعلم كيف ساحلم ثانيه
رجعت وكل همى الا تتساقط دموعى ولكن هيه الاخرى خذلتنى وتساقطت

وجاء اليوم الذي بدأ فيه القناع
يتآكل
وبدأ تماسكي يتلاشى....ويذوب

----------


## برنس الحب

[grade="00008b ff6347 008000 4b0082"]هلوسات رائعة بروعة الأحرف التي حملت مشاعر صادقة في طياتها
لاأستطيع أن أصف مدى روعتك

فشكرا لك على طرحك العطر[/grade]وكلماتك الندية

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> بنت مصر الحبيبه 
> 
> مااروع هلوساتك اختى الغاليه  
> كلمات راااائعه بها من الاحساس مايجعلني اقف عندها طويلا
> قلما يتطيب بالقمر 
> طوبى له من قلم ينثر الود ونفحات جورى وياسمين
> من لمسه لكى منى حبلى واعجابى دمت  
> اسمحى لى ان اشاركك وهلوسات لمسه  
> 
> ...


 


*هكذا انت غاليتى لمسه*

*أتنيت كالياسمين*

*لتعطرى هلوساتى بعطر حروفك واحاسيسك* 


*فهلا بك* 


*زانت حروفى بتواجدك الغالى*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> هلوسات رائعة بروعة الأحرف التي حملت مشاعر صادقة في طياتها
> 
> لاأستطيع أن أصف مدى روعتك 
> 
> فشكرا لك على طرحك العطر
> وكلماتك الندية


 

*تواجدك وردك العطر هو الاجمل والارقى اخى*

*أشكر لك جميل ماوصفتنى به*

*ولك من الورد أجمله*

*دمت*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

* 
*


*موعدنا وحديث المســاء

هنا معكم يطيب لى كل الحكايات
*


*


أرسم حروفى واحلامى الورديه كلمات


***



*أكتب هنا فوق السطور حديث الامنيات
*



**




*أو دندنة لحن سرقته من نبض الاغنيات




فأتمايل معه لاسكب فى ركنى هنا بعض الوشوشات*





*


*


*مســاكم نرجس ورياحين
*




**





*عوده بعد قليل*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*وحيدة أنا هنــا 

**لاشيء سوى* هلــوســات * ليــل* 

*لم أعد قادره على احتواء وحدتي*




**





*أبكــي*


* ليـس علــى فراقــك ..*

*إنمــا* 

*علــى كونــي مبعــدة..*

*






















وأنــت مــن أبعدنــي

**؟
؟
؟*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

***.*
** *





**منذ طفولتى وأنا عاشقه للخربشات**
**خربشات غير محددة الملامح*


*ماكنت لأعلم اى معنى لهذه الخربشات**
****


**غير انى عندما كبرت* *
**بدأت فى امساك الالوان**
****


**ويوم بعد يوم اصبحت تلازمنى**
**عندما كبرت أكبر و أكبر* *
**بدأت بالامساك بالقلم* *

****

**وتحويل هذه الخربشات الى نوع اخر منها* *
**بدأت أخطها حروف وكلمات**
**بعدها فهمت وإستوعبت**
**رسمت الاشياء التى عشتها انا**
**شكلت الحروف التى احببتها انا**
**بالالوان التى بهرتنى انا**

****



**رسمت تضاريس الارض التى عرفتها قدماى انا**
**كل ما أردته انا ..* *
**و حددته انا ..**
**ودائما ما أسعد* *
**عندما تسمع أذناى* *
**خرير أقلامى**
**ورفرفة فرشاتى**

****


**فأقبض عليهما بسرور* *
**و أنثر رتوشهما على لوحاتى

**
**
**
**
**

**أنا**



*
**
*


**انثى تحمل جميع المتناقضات*




*عنف ... لين**
**رومانسيه شديده .. وشراسه بنفس الشده**
**جنون ...... عقل**
**هدوء ... صخب**
**وحده ... حياه*

**












*ولا اعلم اهذا ضرب من الجنون* *
**أو ماذا**
**كثيرا ما أتساءل لما أنا هكذا**
**????**

****


**متمرده .. عنيده**
**هادئه .. صاخبه**

**ولا اجد إجابه لسؤالى**

**غير انى اعشق هذا فى نفسى**


**لهذا انا مختلفه*

----------


## يسمينا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  وباركاته
 والله ياغالية ما لقيه كلام اقوله لكي سوى انك رائعة بل اكثر من رائعة الله يحميكي ويبارك فيكي ومن الافضل للافضل انشاء الله اختي الغالية وياريت تتقبلي  مروري

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

** 






*صديقتى .*



*إلتقيت بها للمرة الاولى* 


*منذ فتره ليست بالبعيده*


*كثيرا ماتباعدن ..* 


*لكن لم تنقطع رسائلنا وأحاديثنا الهاتفيه* 



*غبت عنها و غابت عنى .....*


*صداقتنا صداقه غير عاديه* 



*ورغم فترة البعد التى تباعد بين لقاءاتنا بحكم اختلاف أوطاننا ....*








*إلا ان تهافت احدانا للأخرى* 


*يعيد إلينا تيار مختلط من الذكريات الممتعه*


*التى جمعتنا سويا*








*أروع مافى صداقتنا انها غير عاديه ........*




*مشاعرنا ...* 


*أفكارنا ....*


*تأملاتنا ....*



*أحاديثنا ..............*



*صدقا وبدون مجامله* 



*غير عاديه*











*بيننا لغه مشتركه ..* 



*لايفهمها سوانا* 



*نتحدث فى* 


*السياسه ..* 


*الفكر ..* 


*الادب ..* 


*الشعر ..* 


*الرياضه ..*





*أحاديث عقل لعقل ...*


*ولغه للغه...*


*تجمع مابين الافكار والمشاعر*



**





*تذكرتها* 




*وعادت بى لوقت كنت فيه ............... أنا* 



*فلها*



**



*من القلب كل التحايا*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*كلمه*



*[COLOR=white



]بكل جهدى أحاول ان أزرعها قلبك*



*لتنطقها بشفتيك*


*ولكن تأبى محاولاتى النجاح*


*أدركت الان*


*أن حرفك العابث لايدرك* 


*كم يلزم النار لتشتعل..!!*


*صرت ليل نهارا أدعو الله* 



*أن امتلك قلبا من  فـــولاذ..لأردعك دونما رحمة..!!* 



*حتى تعلم انى أصبحت 





مثلك* 





*!!!* 



[/COLOR]



*
كل ما أخطه هنا هو فقط

من الاعيب خيالى

ومجرد هلوسات*


*
بنـــت مصــريــه*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*

لاتحتفل بالرسوم والألوان , ولا يعنيها جمال  الصورة

ورغم حسنها إلا إنه لا يعنيها فحسنها حسبها من الجمال   الاستقامة .


لاتكذب ولاتتلون ولاتداهن ولاتتملق

,نفسها بيضاء غير ملونة بأدران الرذائل والمفاسد ...   ......




 .لاتملك إلا قفازا واحدا وقناعا واحدا 

تظهر به أمام الملأ وتحتفظ به أمام نفسها . .


.أتدرون مالسبب في ذلك ?


 أنها انتزعت جميع الأقنعة المزيفة
وزجتها بوجوه الفضوليين الذين يعترضون طريقها
رمتها في وجوههم عقابا لهم على فضولهم



وكان هو من بينهم 

كان هو وكانت هى 

وكان اللقاء 

حب بكبرياء

كانت صادقه لأبعد الحدود

سلمته قلبها بعدما كان محصن بقضبان من حديد ...... ...



صدقت فى وعودها

خان هو عهدها 



حلمت أن يكون هو حلمها

حلم هو كثيرا مع غيرها 




لذلك سرحت بذاكرتها


 فتذكرت قناع قديم لبسته في غفلة من الزمن
في يوم ما 

قلبته ذات اليمين وذات اليسار ..



.قالت أحتاجك ياقناعي لموقف كهذا ..
.

ابتسم القناع بل كاد ينفجر من القهقه 


وقال 

إذا لبستيني ستعودين لي ثانية

بل ستتقنعين بعدة أقنعة أخرى ..


 .قالت لا

وهل تحسبني سأوافقك 


أمجنونة انا 

لأعود لك وأتشبه به ؟!

أنا أحتاجك الأن فقط 

 لأرميك في وجهه

وفى وجه من يتلون بألف قناع وقناع


*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

وشرقت شمس الصباح

وعمت نسائمها غرفتى

بعد ليلة قضيناها سويا

يحكى .. وأنا أحكى له
يهمس لى و أنا أهمس له



يا إلهى

لقد أصبح يسكننى دوما بل طويلا وأبدا

أصبحت لا أرى نفسى سوى فى عينيه

زهرة لا تفوح رائحتها الا بين يديه

نغمه موسيقيه لايملك العزف عليها سواه


أصبحت كطفلة المطر ..





 تسكن ارضه ..

 تتسلل بين ذراته


صرت أغفو على نغماته 

وأصحو على صباحاته


ترهقنى الكلمات و أعجز فى وجوده عن نطقها






هلوسات مسائيه

[/quote]

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

اليوم بدايته بدايه متقائله جميله
فقد رميت كل ما أزعجنى بالأمس خلف ظهرى
أو بالأحرى فى سلة مهملاتى
وأشعلت فيه النيران
حتى لايترك منه أثر 
رفعت ستائر غرفتى
وأرتشفت قهوتى البرازيليه
وأنا أتأمل السماء الصافيه
ووددت لو أشارك الشمس تمردها 
هل تشرق اليوم كعادتها منذ ملايين السنين أم تتمرد اليوم على دورها المتكرر
المتوقع
وتفاجئ الكون بالإختفاء 
أنا شخصبا عاشقه للتمرد
أكره الأدوار المكرره .. والأفعال المستهلكه .. والشخصيات المنمقه
لذلك اليوم قررت أن أدعو الشمس على سبيل التغير
لتعلن تمردها .. تتوارى عن الأنظار .. تختفى من السماء
كما يحلو لها
خلف القمر
وراء السحب
وراء الزمن
او وراء كل التخيلات 
مازال كل ذالك يدور فى مخيلتى وانا ارتشف قهوتى وأستمع الى موسيقى شوبان 


 

وانتظر قرار الشمس
كلما ضاقت الدنيا بأنفاسى 
أو كلما اردت له النسيان
أجرى الى شوبان
اشعر انه يحتضن أحزانى وأوجاعى وأفراحى بموسيقاه 
خذلتنى الشمس ولم تستطع القيام بفعل التمرد
كما وددت لها ولو ليوم واحد 
فأشرقت برقه وعذوبه وسحر
وكأنها ارادت أن تنافس شوبان على أصابع البيانو
منافسه مفعمه بالحب 
بالأمس القريب كانت تشاركنى صباحى وقهوتى فيروز وعصفور
واليوم تشاركنى الشمس وموسيقى شوبان .

----------


## محمدغبراوى

_الله الله عليك_  _رووووووووووووووووووووع ــــــــــــــــــــــه_  _صح قلمك ... وذوقك ... وصح أحساااااااااسك_  _سلمتِ على هذا الأبدآآآآع ... وسلم قلبك_  _لكِ ودي_ _ابو جاسم_ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

بنت مصريه من قال أن هذه هلوسات ..
هذه كلمات مفعمه بأجمل الإحساسات ..
مخطوطه بأبرع العبارات ..  
وخيرا فعلت حينما رميت كل مايؤلمك في سلة المهملات 
لتظهر لك شمس الصباح ونورها من جديد
دعي كل مايؤلمك وراء الغروب ..واستقبلي صوء الصباح بقلب صاف 

إحساس راق تحسدين عليه .. دام لنا قلمك مشرقا دائما

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> _الله الله عليك_ 
> 
> 
> _رووووووووووووووووووووع ــــــــــــــــــــــه_ 
> 
> 
> _صح قلمك ... وذوقك ... وصح أحساااااااااسك_ 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*أشكر لك ذوقك أخى الكريم*

*أثرتنى بجميل عباراتك*

*أشكر لك جميل ماوصفت حروفى به*


*دمت بهناء*

----------


## دموعي لاتجف

خاطرتك جميييييله جددااااا....اتمنى ان ارى المزيد من هذا الابداع...


وشكرا تقبلي تحياتي المربوطه بربطة العنق الحمراء والكرفته المقلمه

----------


## محمدغبراوى

*روائع بنت مصريه* *بسحر كلا ما تك الجميله* *وقفت اتـأمل روعتها* *واعجاب* *قلم مميز هو قلمك* *راقني ما قرات* *دمتم بود وخير وعافيه* *محمــــــــــــــــــــــــد
*

----------


## إشراقة أمل

تتوق النفس من حين لآخر إلى التغيير والسفر 
إلى رحلة ولو ليوم واحد 
إلى الإنطلاق فى رحاب مكان واسع جميل خضرة أو زرقة 
إلى التأمل 
تتمنى النفس هذه الأشياء أو أحدها 
فى لحظات قد تتحقق الأمنيات أو لا ..
فتحت صفحة تحمل عنوان هلوسات 
فدخلت فى رحلة من المشاعر والأحاسيس 
وروعة التعبير 
أشكرك على نزهة النفس التى وجدتها هنا

بنت مصرية

----------


## zeer

هلوسات 
الابداع ها هنا 
تحياتي

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

يالأمس البعيد أخبرونى أنك ستغيب

واليوم بشرونى بعودتك 
 



وأنا الأن  
لا أطيق الإنتظار 
سأجمع رسائلى المعتقه لحين عودتك 
كنت أعلم أنك فى يوم ستقرأها 



 


لقد مر الوقت

وأصبحت أتظاهر بالنوم
 
فهذا أول خيار بذغ أمامى

 حتى لا أشعر بطول الإنتظار 




 



مازال الوقت يمر كسيح أمامى

سأرفع سماعة الهاتف 

على أكثر صديقاتى ثرثره

لأضيع الوقت معها 


ولكن ليس كل ماتمنيته وجدته 

لقد باءت محاولتى الثانيه بالفشل 


 



إذن
 
سأبادر بقراءة كتاب لأشرد بين صفحاته

لا لا ..

بل سأقف أمام المرأه

لألقن ملامحى ماتفعله حين تلقاه 


لا إرتباك

لا قلق 
لا إبتسامه أو تعاطف أو عتاب 


لن أسئله  


أين كنت


أو 


لماذا تأخرت 




 



١٢ ساعه وانا فى الإنتظار 


يا إلهى
 
حتى ساعتى لبستها رغم أنى أكره قيدها 
سأخلعها عن معصمى الأن


ولن أعيره أى إهتمام حتى وإن عاد 


فقد مر الوقت وماعدت أحتمل الإنتظار 



أريد أن اناااااااام 



ولكن قبل أن أغفو

 
سأمزق رسائلى


 التى خزنتها من أجله


 
 

نعم سأمزقها

----------


## المصري1981

كلمات جميله 
وانتظار شخص كانتظار الشمس ان تغرب في يوم صيفي 

دمتي بود

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

1450190] 
 




  





إستوى الحزن  
وآن للشوق أن يهطل 


باغتها المطر .. 
وكأنه يد تلامس يداها لأول مره





 









إنتفضت لقطراته المتسارعه 

تتوجس من سيوله الحارقه 






 









أرادت ألا تطيل المكوث 
خشية ألا يكون معها معطف أو مظله تحتمى بها 










 






ورغم كل هذا المطر  
لم يقدر على إطفاء نار قلبها

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

فى هذا الوقت من الصباح 
أجدنى أجر قلمى بلهفه 
لأخط بين صفحاتى أمورا 
يعجز عقلى عن فهمها 

فكثيرا ما أعجز عن فهم ما أكتب
 
وما كتبت يوما لأفهم
 
سوى أن لى

 
قلبا  
و  
قلما 
و 
حبرا

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

يقولون لايحق للأنثى أن تبوح بكل مكنوناتها  :l:  
وأخشى أن يتملك هذا الإحساس  حروفى 
وقتها سأشعر بالموت البطيئ

----------


## نسمة أمل

أحبك هل تسمعين هل تعرفين كيف ترقصين علي انغامها

احبك وارسل لك باقات الورود  من قلبي بلونها القاتم

أحبك وتتلعثم الكلمات علي شفاهي فتلقفيها حتي لاتضيع في الهواء

أحبك وارسمك بداخل احداقي وشم لاينمحي مهما هطلت الدموع

أحبك واطير شوقا الي لقياكي واتخطي حدود الكون 

احبك ياسيدتي فهل انت تحبيني كما احبك ام انك تحبين فقط حبي

وهل حبي لك قلاده تضعينها علي صدرك ام وشما يخترق قلبك

احبك ومازلت احبك حتي نسيت لماذا احبك وتذكرت فقط اني احبك

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

إستيقظت هذا الصباح على طنين غريب فى رأسى


رغم ساعات النوم الطويله 




تبدلت الأحوال

وتعلمت فنون القسوه

لم أعد تلك الملاك البريئ


فلقد إحترفت البوح

وإعتدت إعترافاتى وتركت ضعفى جانبا

أصبحت أكثر غموضا 

حروفا لايجيد قرائتها إلا من تعلم فن


 الغوص فيها

----------


## لميس الامام

الكاتبة المميزة بنت مصرية

كان لي لقاء معك في السابق
وكانت حروفك كما هي هنا متوهجة
صادقة ...تحمل هموم الفتاة العربية
تعبير رقيق رفيق شفيف
اسعدني ما قرأت فإلى الأجمل دائما
سواء كان بوح أو كان هلوسات..
فكل ينبع من الداخل من الأعماق
ليشكل في النهاية إبداع رائع..

خالص الشكر والتقدير على مثابرتك في تتابع البوح والهلوسات

مودتي

لميس الامام

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

صباح هو الارقى والاعذب
صباح رايت فيه ملكة التعبير عن مكنونات النفس من احاسيس ومشاعر
 تصاحبنى حروفى هنا واين انا من حروفها

وقف القلم على الصقحات
 وصمتت داخلى العبارات  
حاولت خط احدى الهلوسات 
 لكنى لم استطع فى وجود سيدة الكلمات

استاذه لميس شرف لى مرورك وكثير على ماوهبتنى اياه 


لك منى فنجان قهوه صباحيه
 محلى باجمل حروف الشعر
 الفصحى اوالعاميه

احترامى سيدتى

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

باح لها بكل ماكانت تجهله

إعترف لها بما كانت تتمنى أن تسمعه

ألقى على مسامعها أجمل العبارات

تنفست الصعداء


كم كان خائفا من تلك اللحظه وكم كانت هى ترهبها
قد كان مربكا قليلا لكنه كسر قيد إرتباكه وصلرحها
بعدها غاب طويلا

ثم عاد

ليقول لها هذه هى النهايه

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

ليت الوداع لم يكن

الآهات تملأ صدرى

هل تعيد الأيام ماحرمنى الأمس منه

أم ستظل على حالها

لست أدرى فما عدت أملك من أمرى شيئا

غير دمع أجففه

 و

أعود لأبتسم

----------


## محمدغبراوى



----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

لانملك إلا ان نسير

أنا وانت وسط أشواكا على الطريق

تدمى أقدامنا

سنتحمل

سنصبر

وستكون ذكرى لنا فى أحضان الورود



ستشرق الشمس فينا

وتسعدنا بأشعتها الذهبيه

سنفترق حينا 

ثم

نتحمل

نصبر

ونتذكر


ضحكاتنا

همساتنا

أحزاننا

لقاءاتنا



وهى


كل العمر

----------


## ziko ziko

وستكون ذكرى لنا فى أحضان الورود



ستشرق الشمس فينا

وتسعدنا بأشعتها الذهبيه

ما احلى تلك الكلمات الرقيقه
تقبلى ودى

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*ماأجمل هذا الوقت من العام*


_رغم برودة الجو الشديده_ 










ا_لا انى اعشق رعشة البرد_  

_حينما تأتى بها الرياح_




_تطير خصلات شعرى_  



*تداعبنى كطفلة المطر* 





_هل لى بدعوتك الان الى نزهه على الاقدام_ 





_بجانب التل على الضفه الاخرى هناك_ 




*أسرع* 


 

*فكل مانحتاج له معطف ووشاح* 


*يقينا من عصف الرياح* 


*سنشرب قهوتنا على مقهى الرصيف* 






و_ندور بين الطاولات الخشبيه_ 


_وعينك تبتسم لى_ 


_وتقول الا اخاف_



_ لانى_ 



_فى حماك_ 


*فى ارضك*  


_ا__لتى كثيرا ماحدثتنى عنها_ 



*عن سماك* ..  



_عن ذلك الصمت المهيب فلا صراخ ولا عراك_ 



_من اجل هذا كله_  



*سأظل* 



_احلم معك_

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*هـــــــى
**
* 
* 






**كانت تشبهنى ...* 


*ظننت عندما رأيتها أنها صورة لى* 
* 
فتقدمت منها وأنا أحاذر أن أصطدم بمــــرآة*

*.

إلا أنها لم تكن مــــرآه** .* 
* 


كانت هناك إمرأة فائقة الجمال ..


 تقف بمحاذاته ..


 تشبك يدها فــ يده ..




وكان الطريق سالكا نحـــوه 




وعندما وصلت وجدته بمفرده .. 



لم يكن أحد بمحاذاته




**فرجعت أسأل نفسى* 
* 


*_هل كانت رؤيته ولمس أصابعه_  

_ 


أمنيه راودت خيالى ؟؟















ربمــــا .. 




_

----------


## اليمامة

ايمان
تسمحيلى أهلوس هنا معاكى
ولا حدش يحاسبنى على الهلوسة..؟
 :f2:

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> ايمان
> تسمحيلى أهلوس هنا معاكى
> ولا حدش يحاسبنى على الهلوسة..؟


_

الهلوسات لك ندى

وبدون إستئذان

هنا لا أحد يحاسب احد

وهل يحاسب الإنسان على هلوساته؟

وللعلم إنتظرتها كثيرا

هلوساتك

_

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*مازلت أعبث بفوضى دولابى* 

*فستان للسهره* 


*لونه كالون السماء*
 

 

*إرتديته معه فكان اللقاء* 


*قلبى يخفق من الفرحه* 


*أخرجت علية بها هديتى له* 


** 


*فأخرج من جيبه خاتم به فص بلون الرداء* 


*واعتنى بى عنايه خاصه أثناء العشاء* 



*رغبت فى الرقص معه* 


*نبهنى أنه لايجيده* 


*أخذت بيده* 

*صرنا نرقص حتى إشراقة الصباح*


* وكأننا كنا فى فضاء*
 
*كم كانت من ليله*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*أصبحنا فى فصل الشتاء*


*والامطار صارت زخات*


*كانت جيب قصيره وبلوزه سوداء* 



**



*يومها قال* 


*كم أتمنى أن آخذك لأبعد مكان*

*حتى لاترمقنا عيون الغرباء*

*يحسدوننى على مابين يدى من سعاده وانا معكِ*


*ذكريات دفعتنى إلى ان أقوم وادور ثم أحط رحالى على طرف السرير*




*................. سأقاوم*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *مازلت أعبث بفوضى دولابى* 
> 
> *فستان للسهره* 
> 
> 
> *لونه كالون السماء*
>  
> 
>  
> ...


*
هكذا ..

عَلَّمَتْهُ أن يرقصَ ليلًها

حين راحت ترقصُ ليلَتَه ..*


*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

_


حكيـــــــم عيــــــون


و


تواجد بطعم الإبداع





تحيه مسائيه
_

----------


## اليمامة

*

أمس رأيته
وتناهى إلى سمعى صوته المرح
وهو يقول
" تحبى تروحى فين"
ابتسمت..
ضحكت
قهقهت عالياً
قفزت
عانقته
حملنى لأعلى
وهو يلُف بى الفضاء
.
.
.
.
أمام الماء..
قلت.."لن أنسى هذه الليلة "
احتضن يدى..وضغطها
ونظر للماء
ونظرت

.
.
.
.
.
مر زمن طويل..
وعدت لنفس المكان .
فى الشتاء..
وحيدة
أفتش عن ضغطة يده
عن صفحة الماء الشديدة الزرقة وقتها

.
.
.
.
.
عدت..
خلعت عنى البالطو الوردى
والقبعة البيضاء
والوشاح الصوفى الملون
أما الحذاء ذو الرقبة العالية
فألقيته بعيدا
.
.
.
.
فى المرآة
نظرت لوجهى الخالى من الأصباغ
أطلقت شعرى 
انحنيت
نفضته للأمام
غطى وجهى وكل صدرى
نظرت لملامحى
من بين الخصلات البنية
فى المرآة
سقطت
والذكرى لا تحمل قدمى
ذكرى المسح على شعرى
.
.
.
.
.
فى الفراش
دفنت رأسى فى الوسادة
بعد أن عكصت شعرى بحلية الأبنوس الأسود
ونمت..
هل نمت؟

...*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*مازلت أمام فوضى ذكرياتى* 

*إرتديت الجيب الأسود مع جاكت أرجوانى
* 



*قال قولته المعهوده* 
*ملابسك الجميله*  
*حميله لانك ترتديها* 


*تناثرت ملابسى على سريرى* 
*ودولابى مفتوح كالكهف* 
*قررت ان الملم أحزانى وأكفنها بتلك الملابس* 
*التى مازالت تحمل رائحة أيامنا*


 
** 



*لاشيئ حولى غير الصمت* 
*الوحشه تسكن أرجاء الغرفه* 




** 




*وقفت امام مرآتى* 
*أسترجع ايامى* 
*وجدته مازال قابع فيها* 

*ماذا يفعل ذلك الشخص الذى كان* 




*سانزع نفسى من حالة التردى التى أشعر بها* 

*وأتخلص من كل ماحولى* 

*لأبدأ من جديد*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*
*
*

قالها لى ذات مره

والسعاده تغمر ملامحه 

وتطل من عينيه




وحدك ستدفعين ثمن جنونك





وها انا الآن لا أجد مأوى لى



سوى طرقات الجنون


*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*




من ينظر الآن إلى خريطة قلبها



سيجد دقاته تقفز 


منادية له من بين ضلوعها



عاشت كل أيام عمرها 

وهى تستمتع بفك شفرة بشرته


حين تضغط بهمس كالحلم


عندما تلامس يداها يداه فى مصافحه حميميه








*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

_



مازالت صورته تتصدر خيالها 

وضوى لمعانه يغزو كيانها 

وكلماته وحروفه تسيطر على فكرها 

 أيقظتها نظراته المتثاقبه 

تثقب جدارها المتداعى

 
 


دنت منه للحظه بعبقها الانثوى 

ليفوح منها عبير رائحتها 

إنقيضت حين فرت منه نظره مسحوره نحوها 

عبر فيها عن مدى جمالها 

قابلتها بنظره حائره .. قلقه .. 

وبقسمات وجه ترفض كل ذلك 

ألتقت أعينهما 

لم يجرؤ احدهما على فض غشاء بكارة صمتهما 





 بعد أن عصفت بها عيناه الصامتتان 


قادتها دقات قلبها فى إتجاهه 

دفئ صوته تسلل الى دواخلها 

جعلها تغوص فى أعماقه 

فزهدت نفسها عن كل شئ سواه 

رغم ماكانت تعلم أنه سينغص عليها حلمها من عقبات 

 


تركته ومضت 

ولم يبقى شيئا فى وجدانها سواه 

تركته ومضت  

على أمل فى يوم أن تلقاه_

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*فتحته اليوم


صندوقها*






*الذى اخفته داخلها منذ* 


* أن كانت وكان*
 

*قرأت


*
*خطاباته .. 

أشعاره .. 

حروفه .. 

كلماته ..*




*مزقتها*









*بل أحرقتها

*
*ف أضاءت غرفتها نورا

*
*جدران الغرفه وكل مافيها صارت 

تغنى* بهجة وسرور





 

*حتى هى صارت ترقص وترقص فى نشوة عارمه


*
*فرحه بقرارها وقوة إرادتها فى حرق تلك الاوراق

*
*أسدلت ستائر غرفتها ونوافذها

*
*تحدثت مع صديقتها** وتحدثت 


حتى صرخت فيها* 

*أصمتى*
*تعبت*



*تعجبت من قوتها ومما هى فيه


*
*ثم غفت هى لبرهه*


*افاقت على صوت يهزها بقوه

*
*ففتحت عيناه للحظه ثم عاودت نومها


*
*وإذا بها تحلم

*





 
*انه معها


 يملأ كل اركان الغرفه


*
*حتى كرسيها المفضل .. 


رأته يجلس عليه


*

**



*مددت يدها بهدوء

*

*لرساله كانت قد خبئتها




*

*قرأتها

*

*إذا بها تشتم عطره المفضل


*


*فمزقتها هى الاخرى


*


*ولعنت قلبها*


*الذى مازال* 

 
*يهفو اليه


*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*هذه المرأةُ أَشْعَلَتْ قلبَها 

ولم تكُ تحسبُ ..

أنَّ صوتَ الإشتعالِ

هو النداءُ - الجائعُ - على هذا الرَجُلْ*




*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*



قالت* 



*أتعلم أن أجمل شئ تقوله الأنثي* *هو الحب*

*


*
*نظر خلفه ليرمقها بعينيه من خلف نظارته* 






*وقال*
*




*
*وهل تعلمي أن أجمل ماتفعله المرأه هو ... الصمت** !!!* 







*نظرت إليه نظرة تعجب ثم صمتت في لحظة ضيق ورحلت**...*








*ذهبت إلي غرفتها ذات الستائر البيضاء* 




*كلون قلبها*



*لتمارس طقوس بكائها** ...*




*فهذا أجمل مكان تسكب فيه دموعهافي صمت* *ودون أن يدري بها أحد 











*
*حينما إنتهت من بكائها الرقيق*



*غسلت وجهها*





*وصففت شعرها المنسدل علي كتفها* 





**





*ووقفت أمام المرآه*




*لتمارس هوايتها الثانيه*




*( فن التجميل** )*






*رشت بعض قطرات من عطرها* 



*نظرت إلى لمرآه مره أخري*



*وإنتشت بجمالها الآخاذ*






**







*ثم أخذت تور كالفراشات لتمارس هوايتها الثالثه ...*











*الرقص* 








*أخذت تدور وتدور في نشوه عارمه...*


**




*طل هو عليها ودون أن يطرق الباب*










*_ حدثها بعنف ...*








*هل جننتي ؟؟؟؟*





*نظرت إليه*





*ولم تعيره أدني إهتمام*








*وإستمرت في الدوران*








*وكلماته تتردد داخلها كما الخنجر المسموم* 








*غلبه النعاس* 




*فوقع علي سريره*



*ليمارس هوايته المفضله*



*( النوم** )*






*بينما هي مازالت تمارس لعبة الدوران* 


**








*قام مفزوع من نومه علي صوت إرتطام جسد علي الأرض* 










*كانت هي*




*حاول إيقاظها فلم تجبه ..*




*كانت عيناها مغطاه بكتير من الدموع** ..* 













*حملها ليذهب بها إلي أقرب مشفي لكنها ...*









*إستيقظت لتمسك به من عنقه..*














*فتبسم*




* في وجهها بحنان* 





*وقال لها ....*














*حمد الله علي سلامتك أيتها العنيده المجنونه ...*


*تبسمت في حب  ...*





*ناداها أنت يا ....*






*لما لا تجيبيني*








*فقالت له*











*مرددة كلماته الأولي التي ظلت في ذاكراتها ...*














*أجمل ماتفعله المرأه هو الصمت** ...*



*فضحك وضحكت ثم قال بصوت العاشق الولهان ..*










*بل الأجمل من الصمت هو جنونك* 






*يا .....*


















*مجنونه*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

_مامعنى إحتياجى وإحتوائى

مامعنى ان تكون رجلى الاوحد وانا سيدتك







هو 


ان تحتوينى .. تسكننى

اذوب فيك وتذوب فينى




ان اكون لك

وتكون لى وحدى


وهذا هو املى

يا ايها النابض فى اعماقى


...........




_

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

_

__
__


__
ماهو الحل بنظرك إذن ؟



وماذا يحدث لو لم نجد حل ؟



أسئله تراودنا منذ بدأنا الطريق



والنتيجه .. لا إجابه ولا حل




هل نقتل الحب الذى أحيانا لتكن الإجابه ؟



أم يكن الفراق ليكون الحل ؟




تمنينا لو لم نكن ولم يكن الحب 



لكنها أمنيه صارت الآن كاذبه


مثلما يتمنى الإنساان زوال أشعة الشمس


لأنها تضايق عيناه





إذن لامجال هنا للأسئله طالما فقدنا الحلول_

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

_

قد يعذبك الحرمان


وقد يعذبنى الشعور بعدم الأمان


لكنه الحب


عذاب وحرمان


أو حرمان وعذاب


قلها كيفما شئت


فإننا فى الحب لاندرك مانقول


ولا__ نسأل_
_

كيف جاء ..


 كيف إنتهى ؟



تباعد بيننا الايام . نصبر ونتحمل


تقربنا السعاده . نفرح ونسعد



إذن فى الحب 


لايحق لنا أن نسأل




_

----------


## طريق

*متعة وجدانية وحسية أن حلقت عبر هذا المزج الإيقاعي اللغوي البصري
الحروف والكلمات الهامسة كأنها تعزف إيقاعا
تسير خلاله على أطراف أصابعها متسللة للقلوب
هذا الرقص الإيقاعي الذي يأتي على نحو ظاهر في إحدى المقطوعات
هو سيد الموقف فيها جميعا

بنت مصرية
هو الحب إذن
ولا يحق لنا أن نسأل : من أين تأتي كل عذوبة كلماتك؟
لابد أنه الحب أيضا


*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

_

بالفعل هو الحب طريق

فإننا نولد لنحيا

وفى الحب الحياه

بل كل الحياه

فهل نتركه لنموت ؟

أو نترك الحياه ليموت هو ؟




فى الحب لايحق لنا ان_ _نسأل__



دائما تأثرنى بجميل عباراتك طريق

فكل الشكرلك و لهلوسات جاءت بك هنا


تحيتى
_

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

_

_
_


طلبت منه أن يرسل لها حبه فى رساله

فأجابها

وكيف تحمل الرساله ماعجز القلب عن حمله
_

----------

